# 4-Day Wisconsin Trip



## Icefisher15 (Aug 7, 2007)

So work wont schedule me anymore so im taking it as sort of a gift to me and am taking advantage of it so I decided to go up to my place in wisconsin and take my brother. Targeted smallies mainly while up there this time and did great. Me and my brother both got some nice ones, we both got one at 19 inches and then both got one at 21 inches. Fishing was great in the rain as I landed about 30 decent smallies in a 4 hour period with the occasional walleye in the mix. Other than smallies white bass were the other main catch, going to some spots and catching one after another until we decided to leave. Also snagged into a snapping turtle which is pictured. Fish were all very healthy as I would catch some smallies that had 2 or 3 crawfish in there mouth along with my lure. Almost all of the smallies were caught on a tube. Im fishing a part of the river where current is very fast, so fighting these smallies was a blast. Well enough talk, heres the link to some of the pics of the trip.


*PICS*
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?album=39&pos=0


----------



## redbug (Aug 7, 2007)

that's a couple of nice looking






you caught the Smallie looks big. thanks for sharing the pictures and story


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice fish, I need to try out smallmouth fishing sometime. Always wanted to.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 7, 2007)

Good job with those football sized smallies - what was the hot bait?


----------



## Icefisher15 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone.



esquired said:


> Good job with those football sized smallies - what was the hot bait?



Tubes were the hot bait, specifically Venom Goby series brown/green and brown/white


----------

